# California Legal AK47 Pistol New Model



## Joeharts (Oct 15, 2014)

Here are a few pictures of the New 2015 CA Legal AK pistol , the top pic is a M92 Rebuild , the bottom a Custom AK Pistol with the standard size front hand guards for ease of swapping out furniture. They are shown with a 10 round mag but would need to be shipped to CA with a mag lock and sled mag. They are single shot & have the gas system disabled but should you need to make it work again it could if legal in your state. We are currently testing these out now and should have more info to share very soon.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm guessing it is considered an SBR and federal tax stamp is needed?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Considered a pistol here in KY. I know a guy who keeps a 40 round mag in his.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Pistol here in the Volunteer State too. I like the Krinks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Novelty weapon, not of much use. They have been ,making AR and AK pistols for years


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

overall length has to be 16" here in the communist republic of Connecticut for it to not be considered a SBR.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well if it is a single shot then pull charge handle again for another boom it kind if takes the fun out of arc welding with those little rascals.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

and in case you didn't understand that - it is very loud and throws a flash(flame) out about ten(10) feet every time you shoot it, thus arc welding.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

TC Encore or Contender, about the same reloading time and 100% more accurate. Plus it's legal, without a question.


----------

